# VPSWiki.us



## Mun (May 27, 2013)

I am planning on starting a wiki around VPSBoard, and the providers here.

The first question is what platform do you want.

Possibilities:

MediaWiki

Dokuwiki

(Being the two big ones I know of)

Any others that you might suggest, im fully open to suggestions. 

Thanks

Mun


----------



## mark (May 27, 2013)

I've been experimenting with Wiki sites and having tried both, MediaWiki all the way. Dokuwiki has different formatting to MediaWiki and although there are converters around, MediaWiki is just more universal for obvious reasons.


----------



## Mun (May 27, 2013)

mark said:


> I've been experimenting with Wiki sites and having tried both, MediaWiki all the way. Dokuwiki has different formatting to MediaWiki and although there are converters around, MediaWiki is just more universal for obvious reasons.


Thanks for the feedback 

Mun


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 27, 2013)

Well, I personally feel different wikis serve different purposes.

Formatting wise, yeah MediaWiki.  But for the amount of simplicity and setup, DokuWiki.  

Anyways, this is a nifty little comparison chart: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_wiki_software


----------



## willie (May 27, 2013)

I'd go for mediawiki because I'm pretty used to it.  Is there an extension to let users control individual pages?  There was another thread suggesting a vps database that hosts would update with their offers and people could browse.  It seems to me, that could also be done with a wiki page per host.  But they'd have to be able to edit their own page while not letting random people edit it.


----------



## MCH-Phil (May 27, 2013)

Mediawiki all the way.  Used it and other for other wiki projects and always returned to Mediawiki.


----------



## Tux (May 27, 2013)

DokuWiki is great. I've managed MediaWiki before, and it is very difficult to deal with all the spam that hits MW sites. DokuWiki is spammed far less and I really like it better, to be honest.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 27, 2013)

+1 for Dokuwiki.  MW was just a pain to configure the way we wanted it.  And being able to simply tar up the dokuwiki dir, and drop it to another machine without dealing with SQL/etc, is quite pleasant.


----------



## willie (May 27, 2013)

I guess Fossil (fossil-scm.org) is the most LEB-appropriate.  It is a git/wiki/ticket system that runs in about 1 meg of ram.  It's trivial to set up and it's brilliant.


----------



## Marc M. (May 27, 2013)

Mun said:


> I am planning on starting a wiki around VPSBoard, and the providers here.


*@**Mun* I take it you have decided to stay then?

You could do the wiki in WordPress as well and use a Q/A style template. Whatever is easier to work with.


----------



## concerto49 (May 27, 2013)

We use Confluence


----------



## bizzard (May 28, 2013)

+1 for Dokuwiki. Easy to configure, plain text storage option, less resource usage and less spam. The ACL plugin does a good job in setting permissions.


----------



## RootNerds (May 28, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> We use Confluence


Confluence is a great product. Especially for documentations.

MediaWiki is the way to go, otherwise. While docuwiki is great for 'internal' wikis, it's nowhere as powerful as MediaWiki is.


----------



## mikho (May 28, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> We use Confluence


Do the same at work, but I'm not that impressed with the new "default" template that come with the upgrade,  I find it harder to navigate.

What I would like is an easier way to setup your own template. editing the dashboard etc...

Today, that is not supported (?) by Atlassian and done with gentle steps.


----------



## thekreek (May 28, 2013)

Dokuwiki it's a good option.

Something in the middle between MediaWiki and Dokuwiki would be WikkaWiki.

Any of those two its fine with me.


----------



## darknessends (May 28, 2013)

MediaWiki


----------

